# Applying for Social Security



## VVChuck (Jul 11, 2010)

I am a US citizen living in La Paz and want to apply for Social Security - how can I do it from here?


----------



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

Apply online.
Social Security - What You Can Do Online


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

You can't apply online unless you're using a US address.

Contact the Federal Benefits Unit at the US Consulate in Guadalajara (info below). They will tell you what's needed. I applied with them two years ago from La Paz and did the whole process by phone. If their records for you are incomplete, they may ask you to send copies of certain documents. They can set up your payments to be direct deposited to your bank either here in Mexico or in the US. Hint: phoning works better than emailing.

Federal Benefits Unit 
American Consulate General 
Progreso 175 44100 
Guadalajara, Jalisco 
Mexico
 Phone: 01-800-772-6394 (within Mexico only)
 Fax: 52-33-3268-0803
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

The embassy in Mexioc City is also a good way to go. They have helped me out a number of times when I trouble with the SS system. 
[email protected]
I do not have a phone nymber for them but it is listed.


----------

